# Weekly Competition 2021-15



## Mike Hughey (Apr 13, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' U' F2 U' F U2 F' U' R2 U2
*2. *R U' F' R2 F R U R U' F U2
*3. *U R U' F' U' R2 U2 F R F U2
*4. *U' R' F U2 F R U2 R' F' U2 F2
*5. *R U2 R' F R U' R' U2 F U2 R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 R2 U F2 D F2 U F2 R U R B D F L R2 B2 D L'
*2. *D2 B U2 L F' R B2 U B D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 B' U2 B' L
*3. *L' R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 B' L D U B2 D2 R' F' L' U2
*4. *L' B2 D2 L D2 U2 B2 L' R2 U2 R2 D' F' U B' F' U2 F2 D
*5. *D2 B L2 R2 F' L2 B R2 D' L F2 R' U' R2 D' B2 F R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' B U2 B U L B R U2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 R' B' D2 Rw2 Fw2 U' F D' U2 R2 D' Rw2 D2 Fw2 R B Rw U2 R' Fw' R Uw' Fw2 B' Uw' Rw2
*2. *B' R F B2 L D2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 B' R' D' B' D' R' Uw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 F' L' Fw2 R2 F Uw2 U2 D B2 Uw Rw2 Uw' L Rw Fw' R L2 Uw Rw' Uw'
*3. *U' R' B2 R B2 R F2 L2 R' U2 F2 R B D2 B2 F' D' F D Fw2 D' L' Uw2 Fw2 U' B2 D' Rw2 L Fw2 B2 R Fw' B' Uw2 U R Rw Uw L' F2 Uw' R D'
*4. *B' U2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 U L R B R U B' D L U2 Fw2 Rw2 U F Rw2 D' Rw2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 Rw' U2 D B Uw2 Rw' U2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 D Fw' F2
*5. *B2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 L' F2 L' U2 R U' F2 D R B2 R' F' D' B Rw2 Fw2 R' U' D' R' D' L' U2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 D' R' Fw' D2 L2 F2 R U' Rw Fw' Rw2 B U' Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 B' D2 U2 Fw2 R' Bw' L F' Uw2 L2 Dw2 B2 L' D2 Lw2 Uw Dw2 F2 Lw U B2 Lw2 U2 R2 D' B2 Bw Fw' U Uw' F D2 Bw' F' Fw2 D2 Uw Lw2 B Rw' D' Lw' D' Uw L' F2 U Fw' F U' Fw2 R2 U' Fw2 Dw2 D Uw2 U Rw2
*2. *B Dw' F D U2 Uw2 Bw' L2 U2 R' Lw2 L F2 Dw' F L2 B' Uw' Bw Lw' B' Uw2 Lw' Uw Bw R' Uw Fw2 Rw' B' F Uw Dw L' Lw2 F2 Uw F Bw Lw2 F2 Fw2 Dw B' Fw2 Bw D L Rw D Fw2 Uw Lw2 B' D Uw' F2 U Fw2 F2
*3. *Uw Lw2 Fw' L U2 L Rw2 R Uw2 F D2 Bw Fw2 Dw' F2 R' Rw2 U Fw R Dw Bw2 Rw Bw' F D Rw' Lw2 Bw Fw2 F' B Lw2 L' Bw' L2 F' D2 F2 L' Bw2 B' R L D2 B' R2 U' F' L' R' Bw' Fw U2 F' Dw' Fw F Lw' R2
*4. *U2 Lw' U' Uw2 B2 F' D L2 B Uw F' Rw' Lw' U' D' Uw Dw L2 Fw2 Rw L' U2 D B' U Bw' Lw R2 D' B Uw L' F' D' Rw Fw2 L2 B' U L' Uw Dw' Bw' F' Uw' R' D Rw' U' F2 Fw Dw2 F' B2 Uw U2 Lw' U Uw Rw
*5. *Fw Lw Uw U' B' Fw F2 Uw' D2 Fw' D Rw' D' Uw2 Bw Uw2 B2 D2 Lw' U D B' Lw2 U Lw F Lw' Dw2 L Rw' R' D L Uw' B2 Lw' Bw' D F2 Lw' D' Bw2 B Uw' U' Bw' Uw2 D' F' Fw' U2 Uw B' F' L F' Bw' Fw Lw2 Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *D R 3Rw Dw2 U' B Lw R' 3Rw' Fw 3Uw' D F 3Uw2 Bw2 3Fw2 L Dw' D' Lw' D2 Bw2 Uw B' L2 3Rw B' Bw2 3Uw' 3Fw Bw' Dw2 D2 Lw' 3Rw2 Uw' 3Uw2 L2 Rw F2 Uw2 3Rw' Dw' Bw' Rw' Lw' Bw2 F' Uw Dw Bw' Fw2 B' 3Fw' 3Uw' Rw2 3Uw Uw2 Lw' U2 Lw U Dw2 R Dw2 F' L Dw U Bw2 Fw' Uw Rw' D B2 Dw R B2 Uw' Bw
*2. *3Fw' Uw Dw2 F Rw' 3Rw2 Fw' Uw 3Uw L2 D' U 3Uw' 3Rw2 F' Lw' 3Uw' D U Fw' Uw2 3Uw L 3Uw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw 3Fw Bw2 B Dw B2 L2 Rw2 U 3Fw2 F2 3Rw2 Rw F2 3Rw' B2 F 3Fw2 Rw' Bw Uw' 3Rw B2 D 3Fw2 B' Fw' Rw' Dw 3Uw2 B2 R2 Uw F 3Uw Dw2 L2 Rw' Uw R2 Lw B' 3Uw F' Bw Rw2 L' Lw2 3Rw2 U Lw2 D B' 3Uw2
*3. *Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 3Rw2 F' B2 3Fw' L2 F2 3Rw' Lw Dw Fw2 3Fw Uw' Lw2 B2 Fw 3Rw' 3Uw' D U' Uw' 3Fw2 3Rw 3Uw2 U2 Lw B 3Uw Dw' Uw' F' Dw D2 Lw2 3Fw Fw' Dw2 B2 L' U' 3Uw2 Dw B2 3Uw2 Fw2 3Rw2 Dw F Rw' Dw' B2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw R2 Bw2 Lw' B' U2 Fw2 3Rw' Lw2 L2 D2 B' Uw' Dw2 D2 U Rw' Fw F2 L2 B' 3Fw' D2 3Rw2 U
*4. *U' 3Fw Lw Rw2 Uw F' 3Uw2 Dw R2 Bw Fw F Dw' Fw' R' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Lw B' Rw2 Dw2 3Rw' Rw U' F2 3Rw' U2 R2 Bw2 Fw' Dw L' R' F 3Uw2 Lw2 B2 3Rw2 D2 Fw' R2 Lw' Dw Uw' Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Rw Bw2 Uw2 Dw' Fw Bw' L U' 3Fw' Uw2 Dw 3Uw' B2 U2 L U2 Bw F 3Rw 3Uw2 Lw' 3Fw' 3Rw Uw Rw' 3Rw Dw L' F U Dw B' Lw'
*5. *3Uw2 R L2 Uw2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw Dw2 L2 Dw' Bw Uw R2 D' B' Fw' Dw2 Bw2 R' 3Fw2 D' 3Uw' 3Rw2 F2 Fw2 Lw L2 Rw' D2 L' Uw2 Fw R Lw' L' D 3Fw2 L' Lw2 F2 Uw' D2 Lw Rw2 U' R2 B Uw' Bw2 3Fw' 3Rw B' Uw' Bw' 3Uw Dw2 L' Fw 3Uw L' D' Bw 3Uw' Rw' Bw' Lw2 Uw2 B Uw2 F' 3Uw2 F' Lw' F' 3Rw' Uw2 R2 F R2 Uw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Dw 3Fw' U 3Dw' 3Bw' Uw' 3Fw 3Bw2 Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 R 3Fw' Rw2 B2 U 3Lw 3Rw2 D' 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 Rw2 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 3Bw B 3Lw' 3Uw2 F2 L' 3Fw' Lw 3Dw 3Lw 3Bw R F2 R' U Rw F Lw Uw 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 F 3Bw' Bw 3Fw Uw Dw' 3Uw 3Bw' 3Fw 3Dw' Rw 3Lw Lw' Fw' 3Rw' F2 3Uw Dw L 3Bw2 Lw 3Bw' 3Uw 3Lw 3Dw' Dw' L2 R' 3Rw U2 B' Uw2 3Uw 3Lw2 Uw' Lw2 3Bw Uw' Fw2 Lw2 Fw 3Rw 3Bw' L U2 3Rw' 3Dw2 Fw2 Rw' 3Rw' 3Uw' D
*2. *U2 Uw2 D2 3Dw' Fw Bw' B 3Fw R' Rw' Bw2 Lw2 3Uw2 3Dw' R' 3Rw B Lw2 L2 Fw Rw Uw2 3Dw' U 3Bw R Uw Dw' 3Uw' 3Fw D2 F2 3Dw D2 3Rw' Lw2 R' 3Dw Rw2 R' 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Dw 3Lw2 3Dw' Bw 3Lw' Bw' D U' Bw' Lw' F' 3Rw 3Lw' 3Fw L2 3Uw 3Fw 3Rw Dw' D' R Uw F' Uw' 3Fw2 L B 3Lw L2 Bw Uw' 3Uw' Rw2 3Fw2 Rw D2 3Dw2 Lw' 3Bw U' R' L Rw2 3Lw' 3Bw' U 3Uw2 3Lw2 Bw 3Rw 3Lw F' Uw' Rw' 3Uw 3Fw' 3Dw2 F
*3. *U2 Lw2 U2 3Rw R U2 3Fw 3Bw' F2 3Dw 3Fw' 3Rw2 Lw' 3Fw' Lw' 3Rw' Rw2 3Bw R' Rw2 3Fw2 Bw2 3Uw' B' 3Rw2 R2 D Dw2 B2 R' L2 3Rw Rw' Lw' Bw' 3Rw2 3Lw' Uw2 Fw' 3Lw' Fw' F L Bw 3Dw2 3Lw2 Rw 3Uw Rw' Fw Uw Rw2 3Fw' Dw2 3Fw 3Lw Dw' R D' 3Fw 3Rw D2 3Uw' Uw' B2 R Rw' Uw' 3Fw2 3Rw B Uw Fw' Bw' F2 R2 Rw Uw B' 3Rw Dw2 3Lw 3Dw' Fw Dw2 Bw2 L 3Dw' F 3Bw2 Dw' L' B' 3Lw' Lw' L U Rw 3Uw2 B2
*4. *D 3Fw Lw2 R' D' B Lw' B2 3Uw' Rw Lw2 B' U' 3Dw' L2 Rw' D2 3Uw' 3Bw2 3Dw U B2 3Uw2 U2 B' R2 Rw Fw Bw2 Rw2 B 3Rw' 3Lw Dw Lw 3Lw' 3Bw2 Fw2 F 3Dw2 B 3Dw 3Fw U F' 3Dw 3Fw 3Rw' 3Bw Rw Lw L' Fw2 3Lw' 3Uw2 D2 Lw2 3Dw' 3Bw L Fw Lw' R2 3Lw2 U2 3Rw' 3Fw Rw D' Uw' 3Fw2 F' R 3Bw Dw' U' D 3Uw' 3Rw 3Dw2 L 3Lw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 Lw' Uw' 3Bw' R' U' Bw' 3Bw U' F B Bw2 L B2 R Fw'
*5. *F2 3Dw2 3Uw' 3Lw' R2 Dw2 Rw' 3Rw' Lw' 3Dw B2 Fw Bw2 Dw' B2 3Rw U' Bw' 3Bw U' 3Dw' R2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Dw' B Fw 3Bw2 3Fw' R2 3Rw2 D2 L D 3Fw' 3Rw2 Fw2 L Uw2 3Lw L 3Bw 3Dw2 L Uw' Bw2 3Dw 3Lw 3Uw2 Uw Fw' 3Uw' U2 Rw' U' Bw2 3Fw 3Lw' Bw2 3Fw' 3Dw' Fw2 Rw2 L2 3Lw2 B2 3Lw2 F Rw U Rw Bw' 3Fw L2 Rw R' 3Lw Lw2 Bw2 U Rw2 Fw2 3Uw2 D Bw2 D2 Rw' D Lw2 L' Bw Fw' 3Lw2 Fw' Bw2 Dw2 3Lw D2 Uw2 3Lw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' F U' F R U' F R U R
*2. *U2 R2 U2 F U' R U R' U' F2 U2
*3. *F' U' R' U R' U' F U' R U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' D2 R' B2 R B2 F2 L2 F2 B R U' R2 U2 L' D R B D Fw' Uw'
*2. *U' R' D2 L' F R2 L B2 U' R2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 B D2 F2 D Fw Uw
*3. *R D2 F U R' B U R2 L B2 L2 F2 B2 L' F2 B2 L B' U' R' Fw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U2 L2 D' B2 U' D F2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 B' R' L2 B2 D' B' Uw2 Fw2 D F' Uw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 U F U Rw' D' F' Uw2 D2 Rw2 L' U R2 Fw' Uw F' L x' y'
*2. *L' B2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 L' B2 U F' R F' U2 F' R' F R D Rw2 U2 Fw2 U B' Rw2 B2 U Fw2 R2 F2 D B' Rw F2 Rw2 Uw2 U B Rw R Uw' Rw Fw B' F' x2
*3. *F D F2 B D2 F' R' D B2 R' D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 B U2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 F D2 U L2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 F' U F Rw' U R' D2 Rw' U Fw' Uw Fw2 U Rw R2 Uw2 z y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B Dw' R' Rw Dw B2 F' R Lw' L2 F' Dw2 Uw2 L D' L R2 Fw2 R2 D Uw2 Bw' Uw2 Bw' L Dw' U' B' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 F2 Bw2 Lw D Dw R2 Dw2 B' Fw2 D' U' Lw2 D Dw2 Lw F2 Bw U' B2 Fw' Uw' D B' Lw2 U' B2 Uw2 B 3Uw
*2. *Uw R2 Dw2 Fw B Lw Rw Uw Dw' F2 Uw2 Lw' Fw' F Dw' Lw Fw U2 B' U Uw2 B' R2 B2 Dw' L' Lw' Fw' R' Fw' Bw Uw' Rw' F' Rw Dw2 F L D Bw B2 Dw' Rw' F' Dw' Lw2 Bw2 R2 F' U Rw B' R Lw' D2 Uw2 R Bw U2 D' 3Rw2 3Uw
*3. *D' Fw' F' R2 Lw Uw2 R2 L' Dw L U Bw Uw2 Lw' Rw' D F Rw2 D2 Lw2 L' F2 Bw2 U2 B Fw2 U' R' L U Bw R B Lw Dw2 Lw U' D Fw' D' U' B' L Rw Uw Rw' B L2 Bw F L Bw2 Lw Fw' U2 R Lw Dw2 D' U2 3Rw 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 Lw2 Dw' D' Bw' Fw' Rw Uw 3Fw 3Rw 3Uw2 Lw U2 Lw 3Fw U 3Uw' D' Lw' Uw' Lw2 3Rw2 R Uw' Rw' U2 3Fw' 3Uw2 L2 B D2 R Fw' F2 3Fw2 U' B 3Fw L' Dw2 Rw2 Bw 3Rw2 Uw 3Uw2 Rw B Rw' Uw L 3Uw' 3Rw B2 Uw 3Fw2 D 3Uw2 F Rw2 U' B2 3Rw2 L2 F2 B Rw' Uw2 D B2 Fw2 Rw L B F2 R' Rw2 Fw' U' Bw 3Uw2 x2 y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw Uw2 L' Fw2 L' Bw' L' Rw' Dw' 3Bw2 Uw U2 3Dw2 3Uw' Lw2 Fw2 3Lw' Rw 3Uw2 U2 B Fw 3Uw' Rw' Bw 3Rw' L2 Fw 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Rw' B Dw2 L' Lw2 R2 Fw L2 D2 Lw F U2 3Bw' Lw 3Dw' F' 3Bw 3Dw' U2 Lw2 3Rw' B' 3Rw2 Rw Lw Fw2 3Lw' Lw Bw2 3Uw2 R2 3Bw' F 3Uw' 3Rw2 Uw2 Rw' D Rw Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Lw2 R' 3Uw2 Bw U2 Lw 3Lw2 L Rw 3Uw' Lw' D' 3Uw2 Bw' Rw L2 F R' B' R D2 3Uw Rw 3Dw2 3Rw2 Fw' Dw2 3Lw' z' y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U' B D R F' U L' F2 D U Rw
*2. *U' B' U' R B2 U L2 U F2 R2 F2 D' B2 F U L' R' F2 R2 B Rw Uw
*3. *D2 B2 L2 B' F2 L2 D2 F' D F L' R' D L2 U2 F2 L2 F D Fw
*4. *R B' D F' U' F R L U2 B' U2 F' B' D2 L2 D2 L2 Fw Uw2
*5. *L2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 R' U F2 R' D L2 B D U' R B2 Rw2
*6. *F' U2 B D2 B2 U F2 L2 D' U2 L2 D' R' B' D F' U B2 D2 Rw'
*7. *D2 B' L' B' R U D2 R' F R L2 D2 F2 L' U2 R U2 B2 R2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*8. *R' B2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 R' U' R F U' R D2 B2 F D F Rw'
*9. *B' U D2 B' D' L F2 U' F' D2 R' U2 R2 B2 R D2 R2 D R Fw Uw'
*10. *U' B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F L' F D' L' U2 R2 U2 L' U2 Rw' Uw2
*11. *B' U F2 U' B U2 D' L B L2 D F2 U' D B2 R2 U2 R' Uw2
*12. *L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' F U2 B D' B' U L U' B F2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*13. *F R2 U2 F' D2 B R2 U2 R2 F U B U2 F R2 U' L R B' U' Fw Uw
*14. *L2 U2 R U L2 U2 F' L2 B U2 F2 D' U2 L' R F2 U' L' Uw2
*15. *D B D2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 U' L R' U L' D R' F2 L B Uw
*16. *U' L2 B' U R2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 L D2 F D' B2 F' U2 B' L Uw2
*17. *L' B U2 B' D F2 R L D2 F L' U2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 Uw
*18. *U R2 U B' U R U2 D' L D R U2 F' R2 B R2 F2 L2 B Uw2
*19. *U2 F' U2 R D R2 U F2 D R2 U' L2 F U2 L' F L' D R2 Fw' Uw2
*20. *L' F U' R2 D2 B' D' B2 D' F2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B' L' F Rw2 Uw
*21. *R U' R2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 F' L' B' L F' L U R' B Rw2 Uw'
*22. *L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 F U R F R2 D' B' L' F' L R2 D
*23. *F L2 B2 F' L2 D2 L2 F' D' F2 R D' R' U' F U F U2 R Uw2
*24. *D B L' F' L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' F' D' L R B2 F2 U Rw' Uw'
*25. *D F R' D' L2 U R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F L D F' L D' B
*26. *F U B2 D' L D2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' F' R U' F L B2 D2 Fw'
*27. *L' U' R' U R2 D2 L' F2 R2 F L2 U2 F' D2 L' B U L2
*28. *F2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R' D B L R B F D U' L' B Rw2 Uw
*29. *R2 B2 U2 L' D2 B2 L B2 L2 B2 F' L R U B' L R' F' D F Rw' Uw
*30. *U2 B2 D B2 D L2 U L2 B U' L' R' B2 L' B F2 L2 R2 D Fw
*31. *F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D U2 B L' U2 R' D' L' U' R F R2 Fw Uw
*32. *U2 R B L' U B D L2 D F' R F2 R L' B2 L' F2 L F2
*33. *L' U' B' D' B F' L2 B' D2 F U2 F2 U L B2 R2 D L U Fw Uw
*34. *D' R F L2 F' B2 L U F' U2 F' R F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 Uw
*35. *L2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 B D2 B2 U' B' R B' D U F U' Rw' Uw2
*36. *B' L2 B' U2 F L2 B2 L2 B2 R F' D B' U' L B2 F' L' U' B2 Rw2 Uw
*37. *L2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' U' R2 L F' L D' B L D F2 L2 U Fw' Uw
*38. *D' B U' B R D B R' D2 R' L D2 L2 F2 U2 D' F' R F2 Rw Uw2
*39. *R' D B' R L' U' F B' D B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D L' D2 F' Rw
*40. *R L F U L' U L' U D F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 F R' U' Rw Uw'
*41. *F2 U L2 U2 F' L' D' B' R D2 F L2 D2 B' U' Fw Uw
*42. *D R2 U' R' F R2 F' D B2 R2 F2 L D2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 Fw Uw2
*43. *U L F R' D F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U L' B' L2 R B2 D' B2 Rw' Uw2
*44. *U2 L2 U' D2 L D2 B2 R' U2 R' B F' L' B L' R F' R2 Fw' Uw2
*45. *U' R L2 U R F2 L B U' F' U2 R2 D R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B' Rw' Uw
*46. *U F' D L2 U2 B R2 F' D2 B F2 L2 R D' F' U' L' D R2 Fw'
*47. *F U2 L' U2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U' F2 D' B L2 F2 R D U2 R Fw Uw
*48. *F' D' B L2 U' F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R' B2 U' B U2 B U2 F2 Rw2
*49. *F2 L2 U R2 D2 U' R2 F2 D B D F D R' B2 D' B F' L' U' Rw Uw2
*50. *L' F' U R' D2 L B' R U2 R L2 B U2 L2 B U2 L2 U2 D' Fw Uw
*51. *F2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' B F' L D' F2 R' B2 L' R U' R2 Fw
*52. *B' R2 U2 B' U' R2 D B2 R D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U R' B' Rw' Uw2
*53. *U' F' R2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F' U F' U F2 R F' L'
*54. *D2 F' L U2 F2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U R2 U2 R D Rw' Uw2
*55. *U2 F2 L2 B U L' D' L' R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F R B U Fw Uw2
*56. *B U L2 U2 R2 F D B' L U2 B' R2 U2 D B2 U' L2 U' Rw' Uw'
*57. *U' B2 D L2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R F R U' L' D' U B' Rw' Uw'
*58. *D' R2 B L2 D2 L F2 D2 L' B2 L2 U B2 D2 U F L B U Fw
*59. *R D2 L F' L2 U' D B' L B2 D F2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D' Rw Uw
*60. *B' D2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B R U2 B' D F R B2 L2 F2 D L' Fw' Uw2
*61. *R F R D B F2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' B' R D F' L R' F Rw Uw
*62. *B' D2 L' B' U' B' L2 D' U2 R' F2 L D2 R' F2 U B L2 Uw
*63. *L D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 L F' L U2 R2 B' D2 U' B R D' Rw2 Uw2
*64. *R2 F L2 B R' B2 L' U D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F' U2
*65. *F U2 L' U' F2 D U F2 R2 D2 F2 R B' L B' R D2 R D2 Fw Uw2
*66. *B2 L2 B2 U B2 D L2 D2 R D' L2 R F U' F' R2 U B F' Rw2 Uw2
*67. *U2 B D' F2 D R B' R U2 L F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*68. *U F B' R' D' L F' D B2 R' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 Fw Uw2
*69. *F R2 L U L D' R' F R2 U2 R F2 B2 L' U2 B2 R2 L F U Rw' Uw'
*70. *F B2 U2 B' R U L' D B2 U2 R F2 U2 L B2 L2 B2 F L2 Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' U D2 R2 B D R' F R' D2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 F R
*2. *L2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 R' F2 U B F2 L2 F2 D B R2 B' U'
*3. *B' U R2 F U' R2 B R2 B2 U' L2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 L U'
*4. *D2 B2 U' F' R2 B2 L' R U2 L U L F L' D2 U2 R
*5. *D2 U2 L B2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 R' F2 D' B' D U B D' R U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F D2 F D' U2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 U' L D2 R F L B
*2. *D2 L' B L2 D2 L2 F' D' F R' B2 D U L B L2
*3. *F2 D2 R' U2 L F' L B' R' B' U F2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 D
*4. *R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L' B L2 F2 L2 U L2 U' D' L' B2 L D
*5. *D L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 F2 D B L R B2 D L D2 L' U2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 U2 R U2 L' F2 L2 U2 B L' D' L2 R D' U F2 R B L
*2. *F R2 D' F2 D2 R' F' U2 L2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D R2 D'
*3. *F2 R B2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 R F2 U2 B D' F R' D F2 L' U F2
*4. *B2 L2 D' L' U B U2 F' R B2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 D F' D2
*5. *B F2 D' L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U' L' U B U R2 B' F' D2 L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' D' F2 L D2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U L' D F R' U' R B' U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' D R' L' F' U2 F' U L2 D' R2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 D2 B D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' F2 D' R F2 L B2 L2 F R' U' B2 F2 U' L2 F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F U' F U2 R' F U2 F R U R
*3. *F D2 L' U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D U L' D' R' F2 U' R' D'
*4. *U2 L2 R F R D' L B R2 B' F2 U2 B L2 R2 B' R' F2 D Fw2 Uw2 D Rw2 Fw2 B2 R' U' Fw2 F2 D F2 Uw2 Fw' U' Fw2 R2 Rw' F Uw Fw B' Uw' F' Rw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F U' F' U2 R U R2 F U' R U'
*3. *B U' L' U' D' F2 U' R F U2 F' L2 F L2 D2 L2 R' U' B
*4. *F R U L2 B2 D' F' R B D2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 B2 U2 R Rw2 F' R' Uw2 Rw2 F D2 B2 R' L2 Uw2 F' D F2 Uw Rw2 Fw R' L F' Rw' Uw2 Rw R2
*5. *L D Bw' D' U2 L Rw2 U L' R F' Rw2 D' Rw' F' R2 U' Uw2 Rw B Uw L Lw Uw2 U2 F L Dw2 U2 D' Uw L2 F R D2 Uw L' B2 D2 Fw2 B2 Uw F' R2 Dw' Rw' L D' Bw' B Uw2 F' B2 Lw2 U B' U' B' R Fw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F' U2 F U2 F R2 F' R' U
*3. *R2 F2 R' D' R2 D2 F2 L2 B' F' U2 R F2 R' U' R D2 F2
*4. *L2 B' L' D2 R2 F' L U' B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D B Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 L' U2 D L' Fw2 F2 R2 L Fw Uw2 D2 U R' Uw Fw' R2 Uw' U Fw Rw
*5. *F U Dw' Rw Dw Fw2 F B U Bw2 Uw' Dw' F' Uw2 Bw Uw R D R2 B Dw2 Bw2 U Bw' B' Lw Dw2 U B' Lw Bw F2 Rw2 U F2 B Dw' Bw' D2 Dw2 R Rw' Bw2 D' F' U2 F D2 Uw L' Rw Bw' Lw2 R2 Rw' U B2 R2 B2 U
*6. *F' Fw2 Rw Uw U' Lw' 3Fw2 U' Rw U' Uw Bw F' 3Rw' L 3Uw' U 3Fw 3Uw2 B2 Lw' Rw' Dw' Rw' U2 Rw Lw' Fw Rw2 3Fw' Uw D2 F2 B 3Uw2 Rw' B' Bw2 F2 Lw2 Uw2 U R2 Fw' R' L2 3Fw2 Bw2 Rw R U' 3Uw2 3Rw' Bw' F Lw' 3Uw2 Dw Uw2 B2 3Rw2 R2 U' Bw Uw2 Lw' F2 Uw F 3Uw' D 3Fw2 U' 3Fw Rw2 3Fw Fw' 3Uw' F2 Bw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' F R2 U' F' R2 U2 F U2 R2 U2
*3. *B' U2 D' F' L' B R' B R D2 B2 L D2 B2 R' U2 L D2 L' D
*4. *B R' D2 R D' F L F L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 B2 D B2 U' Rw2 D Fw2 U2 L R U Fw2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 Fw U' L U' B2 L Rw' Fw U' Rw2 B Rw'
*5. *Uw' F D2 Dw' B' Lw2 Rw2 B2 D' Bw' R2 Bw2 B' L' R' D2 Uw Lw' Bw U' R2 Rw D' Dw L' Rw2 Dw F Bw D' F' Lw' Rw2 F Uw B Fw F' Dw2 D' Bw D' Uw L2 Rw2 Lw2 Fw U2 Bw2 Dw R Fw2 Uw Fw2 D Fw' B L' F2 Fw'
*6. *3Rw D2 3Rw' R2 B2 U2 B 3Uw2 Bw2 D Rw D2 L D' Lw2 R Rw 3Fw2 D2 F2 3Rw2 L D' 3Rw' U' F2 Rw2 Bw2 3Rw2 B' 3Fw 3Rw2 Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw 3Uw' U Dw2 L2 D 3Rw' F 3Rw' Dw2 D Fw2 Dw 3Uw' Uw L' F2 B U2 3Fw Lw2 Rw L' 3Fw' D2 3Rw 3Uw2 3Rw2 R2 U' 3Uw' L' 3Uw L' Uw2 3Rw' Rw' U B Uw' L' Dw 3Uw' U2 B 3Rw2
*7. *F' 3Rw2 Lw Dw U2 Rw Bw' U' 3Fw2 Lw D' 3Fw2 3Lw L' B2 Fw' 3Dw2 Dw B 3Bw' R' 3Bw 3Dw 3Lw' Dw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw' Bw' Dw' B2 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 Dw' D 3Bw' Bw L Bw Dw' 3Lw' 3Uw Lw' 3Rw' Dw2 Fw 3Bw' 3Rw' D' B2 U2 L' Lw2 Rw2 R Bw2 Fw R' Fw2 3Lw2 3Rw' Rw2 D 3Lw 3Fw Rw2 3Lw2 Lw U Uw B2 Fw' U Rw L F R Lw Bw2 U 3Bw Uw' 3Bw' B U' Lw' 3Dw' 3Rw2 B2 Bw' 3Dw Rw 3Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 U' D' 3Rw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR1- DL5- UL3- U1- R2- D0+ L1- ALL4- y2 U1+ R2+ D5+ L3+ ALL1+ DR DL
*2. *UR2+ DR5- DL5- UL6+ U5- R2- D5+ L5+ ALL5- y2 U5- R4+ D2- L4+ ALL0+ DR
*3. *UR3+ DR5- DL4+ UL4- U4- R5+ D4+ L2+ ALL4- y2 U1- R1- D2+ L3+ ALL6+ DR DL UL
*4. *UR1+ DR5+ DL3+ UL2- U1- R2+ D5- L2- ALL3+ y2 U1- R4+ D3- L3- ALL5+ DR DL UL
*5. *UR6+ DR2- DL1- UL6+ U4- R1- D1- L5+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R5+ D5+ L3- ALL3+ UR DR UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B U L B R' B' U' B' U' R' u r b
*2. *U' R U' R' U' B' L R U' B R l r' b
*3. *R B' U' L U' B' U B' R' B U' u b
*4. *U R B' L R B L R L' B' R' u' l r b'
*5. *B R U L' U B U R U' B L' u' l' r

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,-3) / (6,3) / (5,-1) / (4,-2) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (6,-2) / (-4,-2)
*2. *(-2,0) / (3,0) / (5,2) / (4,-2) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,-5) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (6,-4) / (4,-3) / (-3,0)
*3. *(0,-4) / (1,4) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (1,-3) / (6,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (4,-3) / (0,-2)
*4. *(3,-4) / (-2,-5) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (6,-2) / (2,0) / (-3,-2)
*5. *(-5,3) / (-3,6) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-4) / (4,0) / (-1,-2) / (4,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R B L B L B U R L U
*2. *U L B' U R' U B R L' U L
*3. *B U B' L' R U' R' L B U L'
*4. *L U B' U R' L B' L' R' B U'
*5. *U R U R' U L B L' U R' L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2' L2 flip U R2 BL2' U2 R U R' flip U2 R2' L' F BR' BL2' L BL2' R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U' F R2' U2 F2' U2 R
*2. *F2' R' BR2 U F2' L' U' flip R2' U BR U BR BL2' R2 F' R2' U' F2' R2 U2 R U' F U' F
*3. *BR2 flip U' F2' R BR U' BR U flip R' U2' F2' BR' U2 BR2' BL' U' L2' U2 R U2' F U2' F2 U F U2 R' F U'
*4. *U BR2 flip U' R2 F BL U2 L' U flip U2 F BL2' BR2 U2 L' BL2 U R' F2 U2' F R' F2' U' F U2' F' U
*5. *flip U R BR2' BL U2' BR2' BL2' flip R2' U2 BR2' BL2' L2' BL L2' BR U' F R' U2' F2 R U' F2 R' F R2 U2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U R' U' R U' R F' U' R' U'
*3. *B L2 F L2 F' R2 D R U2 B2 R2 B' R2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 B'
*4. *U' F D2 F L' B' U D' F2 L F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 D' Fw2 B' R2 Uw2 Rw2 D Fw2 L' Uw2 D' Rw' Uw B Rw' Fw' F2 Uw L'
*5. *Rw' Fw B L2 Fw B Lw2 Fw2 Bw2 Dw R Lw Uw U2 R' B' F R2 Bw2 U' F' B Bw' U' R' Lw D' Bw D Uw L2 B Rw' B Fw2 Bw U2 D B Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 L' Rw' F2 Fw2 U' F2 Dw Uw R Uw' Fw D R2 Rw2 Bw' F Rw Bw2
*OH. *R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 R' B L2 U' L2 U F2 D U B
*Clock. *UR2+ DR5+ DL4+ UL5+ U3+ R2- D6+ L1- ALL5- y2 U1+ R5+ D3- L0+ ALL1- UR
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' L R L' B' U R B R B U u' r b'
*Square-1. *(-2,0) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (4,0) / (-4,-2) / (4,-1) / (-2,0) / (-5,0)
*Skewb. *U R U' L' B' R' B' L U L U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R l r' b' f r b' r L F' L' B F' R F'
*2. *L B R f' r' b r' f l B' L' R F R B F' R
*3. *L b' f l' r f R B' F' R' B F' R B L
*4. *F L r' f' r' b' l' r F R' B L F' R' F' L F'
*5. *B R l f r' f F' R' r' b' L' B F L' R' F R B L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw Rw U L' Rw B Lw Uw' R' Rw Bw Rw' Bw Uw Rw' Uw u' l
*2. *L Rw U B' Rw U L' Uw' L' R Rw Lw' Bw Lw' Rw' Lw Uw b
*3. *R' B' Uw Lw' U' Lw' L' Rw U' R B' Rw Lw Rw Bw Lw' Bw Rw' Lw u' r' b
*4. *Uw L' Bw U Lw' Bw' U' B Uw R Rw' Uw' Rw Uw' Bw Uw' Bw u l' r b'
*5. *Rw' L' R' B Lw' B Uw Rw' U Lw' Uw' Lw Uw' Lw' Rw Lw' Rw' u l' r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U L U2 R3 D2 L U L2 U R3 D L2 D R U L2 U R3 D2 L D L2 U3 R2 D3 R U L D L2 U R2 U L D2 L U3 R D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D R D L U R U L U L D2 R U L D2 R U R D L U R U2 L3 D R U L D2 R D R U2 L D R U R D L D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R3 D L U2 L2 U R2 D R U L D2 R U L2 U R D3 R U3 L D L U R D2 L D L U3 R D3 L U2 R D L
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D L U L D2 R D L U R D R U L U R2 D L D L U3 R D L2 D R2 U R U L D L2 D2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U R U L2 D R U L D L U R D3 R U2 R D2 L U L D L U2 R3 U L D R D L2 D L U2 R D R U R U L

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 B' D B' L2 D2 F' D' R F' B2 U2 R D2 R2 L F2 R' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' R U2 F' D R' U2 F U L2 F2 U2 L' U2 R D2 F2 R' D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 R D' L2 B2 F' R2 U2 B' F L2 U' B D' F' U2 L' B R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D' F2 U R2 D' R D F' R D' B2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 U L' B2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R' F2 R' U D2 B2 L' U2 L2 F2 R D2 R D F' L B2 L2 B F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 B2 U R U R' U' F U' F D2 F2 R2 F2 B' R2 F L
*2. *D' R2 F' B L' F' L' D U2 R' U2 L' U2 L B2 L2 D R2 D'
*3. *F2 R L2 B' F2 U2 F L2 F' U2 L2 U' B U2 L' B' D2 F2 D
*4. *B2 D' B L D F2 U' F D' B' R U R2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2
*5. *R' L2 D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 B' R' B2 D' L2 R' D' L' B' R

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UL UF UR UF UR UB UL UF UR UB UL UF LB UL UF UR UB RF UR UB UL UF UR LB UL UB UR RB UB RB UB UR RB LF UF UL UB UR UB UR LF UL LF DR RF DB RB UR DB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ LB+2 UB UR+ LB-2 DB-2 RB+2 DB+2 RB+2 DF+ LF+
*2. * UL UF UR UL UB UR UF UR UB UR UL UF UR LB UB UL LB RF UR UF UL UB UL RF UF UR UB LB RB UR UB RF RB LF UF UR UB UR UL RB LF DB DF LF DL DB DR RF UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL DL UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF LF UL+ LF UL+2 UR+2 LB-2 DF+2 RF+2
*3. * UF UR UF UR UF UL UB UR UF UL UF UR UB UR UB UR UB LB UB UR UF LB RF UR UF UR UF UB UL RF RB UB UR RB UB UR UF UL LB LF UF RF LF DL DB DF LF UF UL LB DB DL UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR RB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ DR+2 RB UB- DR+ RF+2 DR+
*4. * UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UF UL UF UB UL UB UR UB UR RF UR UF UL UB UL UF LB UB UR UL LB RB UB UR UF RB LF UL UB UR UF UL LB UB UR RB LF UL DR RF DR DF RF DL LF UF DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+2 UR UF-2 UL-2 RB+ UB+2 UL+2 UB UL+ DR+
*5. * UF UR UL UF UR UB UR UF UR UF UL UF LB UL UB UR LB RF UR UF UL UB UR UL UF UB UL RF UR LF UL UF UB UR UF UB RB UB UL UF RB UR DR RF DB RB UR UF UB DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB LF+2 DF LF-2 UF-2 DR-2 RF+ DB+2 LB UL+ DB+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *BL' U' B' U B BL L' U' L' U F R U R' U' F' L U R' F' L R' L U' F L' U F R U BL U L R D' B' R'
*2. *L' U' L U R' F' R U L R' F' R L B BL L BL' L' B' R F R' U' R' U L' F' U L U' R U' BR' B' L' B' BL U' R'
*3. *L' U B BL L BL' L' B' U L B' U' B' BL' B' BL' L' BL' F' L R L U F' L' F L' U' L' R' BL U B' L' F' D R U
*4. *F' R' U F L F' L' U' R F' R' F' R' F' L' U' L F R' F' U R' F R L B BR' D' F R BR' R'
*5. *R' F' R' U L F L' F' L' U' L F U' R U R F R F' U F' U R L' U' F' R' L' BR' R' U' D' R' D BL'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2021)

Results for week 15: Congratulations to the super cuber, ichcubegerne, and Magdamini!

*2x2x2*(130)
1.  1.36 Legomanz
2.  1.40 Charles Jerome
3.  1.53 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.76 OriginalUsername
5.  1.80 Magdamini
6.  1.83 Christopher Fandrich
7.  1.86 TheDubDubJr
8.  1.92 LukasDikic
9.  1.97 Khairur Rachim
10.  2.21 BradyCubes08
11.  2.22 RiinaChan
11.  2.22 JoXCuber
13.  2.40 u Cube
14.  2.44 JChambers13
15.  2.45 Ty Y.
16.  2.48 mihnea3000
17.  2.52 Imran Rahman
18.  2.65 Rubadcar
19.  2.67 Dream Cubing
20.  2.76 Brendyn Dunagan
21.  2.89 the super cuber
22.  2.99 SpiFunTastic
23.  3.06 sean_cut4
24.  3.09 cuberkid10
25.  3.15 jaysammey777
26.  3.23 DGCubes
27.  3.24 tJardigradHe
28.  3.26 Cale S
29.  3.30 John_NOTgood
30.  3.34 PratikKhannaSkewb
30.  3.34 Micah Morrison
32.  3.39 Liam Wadek
33.  3.41 BradenTheMagician
34.  3.45 Zeke Mackay
35.  3.46 Boris McCoy
36.  3.50 Trig0n
37.  3.55 bennettstouder
38.  3.56 agradess2
38.  3.56 MCuber
40.  3.57 Antto Pitkänen
41.  3.64 ichcubegerne
42.  3.67 MartinN13
43.  3.68 João Vinicius
44.  3.76 abhijat
44.  3.76 fun at the joy
46.  3.80 FaLoL
47.  3.81 BMcCl1
48.  3.82 Logan2017DAYR01
48.  3.82 Oli_H
50.  3.84 jacob.cubing
51.  3.98 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
52.  4.07 duskden
53.  4.09 KrokosB
54.  4.11 AbObla
55.  4.12 Nuuk cuber
56.  4.16 durjoypaul
57.  4.19 Fred Lang
58.  4.24 VIBE_ZT
59.  4.27 Sub1Hour
60.  4.28 Parke187
60.  4.28 midnightcuberx
62.  4.30 wearephamily1719
63.  4.32 Oxzowachi
63.  4.32 abunickabhi
65.  4.33 50ph14
66.  4.39 NolanDoes2x2
67.  4.40 trangium
68.  4.45 Peter Preston
69.  4.47 Dylan Swarts
70.  4.53 MattP98
71.  4.58 sigalig
72.  4.59 Jonathan Cuber
73.  4.64 d2polld
74.  4.66 drpfisherman
75.  4.72 pjk
76.  4.73 quing
77.  4.76 Kacper Jędrzejuk
78.  4.93 TheCubingAddict980
78.  4.93 theit07
80.  5.09 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
81.  5.12 2019ECKE02
82.  5.16 epride17
83.  5.20 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
84.  5.31 Mody
85.  5.36 geoffdapilipino
86.  5.51 TheEpicCuber
87.  5.75 Li Xiang
88.  5.78 MasterIcePanda
89.  5.84 Der Der
90.  5.94 ITZME
91.  6.10 nms777
92.  6.14 OR cuber
93.  6.22 porkyp10
94.  6.23 PCCuber
95.  6.29 Bilbo7
96.  6.42 RyanSoh
97.  6.47 Ali161102
98.  6.50 HKspeed.com
99.  6.52 Meisme
100.  6.66 Mike Hughey
101.  6.79 breadears
102.  6.88 nevinscph
103.  7.07 filmip
104.  7.27 AniObla
105.  7.29 LittleLumos
106.  7.33 feli.cubes
107.  7.37 collash
108.  7.38 Ace19212
109.  7.57 Ethanawoll
110.  7.71 Jonascube
111.  7.73 CaptainCuber
112.  7.76 Rubika-37-021204
113.  8.08 FTB27
114.  8.29 Jrg
115.  8.40 SentsuiJack2403
116.  8.85 virginia
117.  9.11 yeimar leonel
118.  9.16 Scrambled
119.  9.23 melexi
120.  9.28 Taleag
121.  10.44 sporteisvogel
122.  10.55 Jacck
123.  10.67 chancet4488
124.  11.64 eHop
125.  12.23 thomas.sch
126.  13.33 KP-20359
127.  16.08 MatsBergsten
128.  24.18 emagamer12322
129.  35.31 Lol_cat
130.  DNF dude23


*3x3x3*(180)
1.  5.83 LukasDikic
2.  6.81 OriginalUsername
3.  6.89 Cpimtong


Spoiler



4.  7.16 BrianJ
5.  7.29 Christopher Fandrich
6.  7.55 Khairur Rachim
7.  7.67 Micah Morrison
8.  8.04 Dream Cubing
9.  8.05 Charles Jerome
10.  8.08 PratikKhannaSkewb
11.  8.33 tJardigradHe
12.  8.34 Legomanz
13.  8.38 AidanNoogie
14.  8.44 2017LAMB06
15.  8.49 Magdamini
16.  8.55 turtwig
16.  8.55 JChambers13
18.  8.57 Rubadcar
19.  8.59 Zeke Mackay
20.  8.60 RiinaChan
21.  8.61 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
22.  8.73 cuberkid10
23.  8.77 Brendyn Dunagan
24.  8.87 mihnea3000
25.  8.90 Ty Y.
26.  9.06 MatthewEllis
27.  9.11 jaysammey777
28.  9.15 BradyCubes08
29.  9.16 the super cuber
30.  9.24 fun at the joy
31.  9.28 Liam Wadek
32.  9.33 DGCubes
33.  9.38 Heewon Seo
34.  9.44 agradess2
35.  9.45 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
36.  9.72 FishyIshy
37.  9.75 u Cube
38.  9.77 scrubizilla
39.  9.89 sean_cut4
40.  9.90 Boris McCoy
41.  9.92 vishwasankarcubing
42.  9.95 BradenTheMagician
43.  9.99 KrokosB
44.  10.00 TheDubDubJr
45.  10.11 FaLoL
46.  10.12 Harsha Paladugu
46.  10.12 Logan2017DAYR01
48.  10.22 Cale S
49.  10.25 Oxzowachi
50.  10.32 leomannen
51.  10.42 abhijat
52.  10.48 Keenan Johnson
53.  10.57 wearephamily1719
54.  10.60 Valken
55.  10.68 nico_german_cuber
56.  10.71 bennettstouder
57.  10.76 duskden
58.  10.91 Imran Rahman
59.  10.98 sigalig
60.  11.02 BMcCl1
61.  11.11 MCuber
61.  11.11 GenTheThief
63.  11.25 durjoypaul
64.  11.28 ichcubegerne
65.  11.32 MartinN13
66.  11.43 20luky3
67.  11.61 Parke187
68.  11.68 John_NOTgood
69.  11.72 AbObla
70.  11.73 Antto Pitkänen
71.  11.88 JoXCuber
72.  11.90 Fred Lang
73.  11.94 quing
74.  12.05 MattP98
75.  12.07 theit07
76.  12.24 2019ECKE02
77.  12.26 trangium
78.  12.37 MasterIcePanda
79.  12.40 Rollercoasterben 
80.  12.42 TheCubingAddict980
81.  12.57 lumes2121
82.  12.68 SpiFunTastic
83.  12.72 Harvie Partridge
84.  12.80 鄧南英
85.  12.97 Sub1Hour
86.  12.98 jacob.cubing
87.  12.99 midnightcuberx
88.  13.03 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
89.  13.13 abunickabhi
90.  13.19 PingPongCuber
91.  13.25 Ali161102
92.  13.28 Peter Preston
93.  13.32 Nuuk cuber
94.  13.46 revaldoah
95.  13.47 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
96.  13.54 Kacper Jędrzejuk
97.  13.55 Dylan Swarts
97.  13.55 50ph14
99.  13.58 ArthropodJim
100.  13.62 Mody
101.  13.67 Scrambled
101.  13.67 epride17
101.  13.67 ican97
104.  13.71 breadears
105.  13.75 Lazy Einstein
106.  13.80 xtreme cuber2007
107.  13.82 Oli_H
108.  13.85 pjk
109.  13.91 porkyp10
110.  13.94 drpfisherman
111.  14.09 SpeedyOctahedron
112.  14.27 rubik2005
113.  14.39 HKspeed.com
114.  14.48 SirVivor
115.  14.58 Natemophi
116.  14.91 d2polld
116.  14.91 VIBE_ZT
118.  14.96 chancet4488
119.  14.98 thatkid
120.  15.17 Lvl9001Wizard
121.  15.34 nevinscph
122.  15.35 PCCuber
123.  15.52 Teehee21
124.  15.60 Bilbo7
125.  15.72 Winfaza
126.  15.75 DNF_Cuber
127.  15.97 rj
128.  16.25 nms777
129.  16.50 Der Der
130.  16.53 OR cuber
131.  16.59 ImmolatedMarmoset
132.  16.77 ITZME
133.  16.88 MarkA64
134.  17.56 Li Xiang
135.  17.62 Petri Krzywacki
136.  17.79 LittleLumos
137.  17.89 NolanDoes2x2
138.  18.04 geoffdapilipino
139.  18.11 CaptainCuber
140.  18.21 TheEpicCuber
141.  18.31 filmip
142.  18.48 dnguyen2204
143.  18.81 seungju choi
144.  19.05 RyanSoh
145.  19.12 GC1998
146.  19.62 eHop
147.  19.66 yeimar leonel
148.  19.82 Meisme
149.  20.06 SentsuiJack2403
150.  20.27 patricKING
151.  20.54 virginia
152.  20.66 Jrg
153.  21.50 Ethanawoll
154.  21.61 Jonathan Cuber
155.  21.73 feli.cubes
156.  22.21 One Wheel
157.  22.54 FTB27
158.  22.61 Jonascube
159.  23.29 BerSerKer
160.  23.70 A Perm
161.  23.89 collash
161.  23.89 sporteisvogel
163.  24.28 melexi
164.  25.97 Ace19212
165.  27.44 Rubika-37-021204
166.  28.85 zakikaz
167.  29.24 freshcuber.de
168.  30.65 KP-20359
169.  31.03 Jacck
170.  31.44 Hooflepoof01
171.  31.50 A Banana Plays
172.  32.98 GT8590
173.  36.26 MatsBergsten
174.  37.90 Antonndrw
175.  37.94 Taleag
176.  45.51 Bryan4305
177.  52.03 Samajor
178.  54.22 dude23
179.  56.95 Lol_cat
180.  1:01.30 #AyaWaya_123


*4x4x4*(98)
1.  30.80 Khairur Rachim
2.  30.84 cuberkid10
3.  30.95 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  30.98 OriginalUsername
5.  31.63 Micah Morrison
6.  32.87 Magdamini
7.  33.88 JChambers13
8.  34.61 BrianJ
9.  35.66 RiinaChan
10.  36.16 ichcubegerne
11.  36.40 Christopher Fandrich
12.  37.63 FaLoL
13.  38.03 JoXCuber
14.  38.30 BradenTheMagician
15.  38.32 fun at the joy
16.  39.38 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
17.  40.08 MCuber
18.  40.61 PratikKhannaSkewb
19.  40.68 the super cuber
20.  41.25 20luky3
21.  41.35 abhijat
22.  41.39 Logan2017DAYR01
23.  41.85 sigalig
24.  41.87 Cale S
25.  42.19 DGCubes
26.  42.53 TheDubDubJr
27.  43.08 nico_german_cuber
28.  43.35 Raymos Castillo
29.  43.43 agradess2
30.  45.60 João Vinicius
31.  45.69 Keenan Johnson
32.  45.84 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
33.  46.15 Harsha Paladugu
34.  46.57 KrokosB
35.  47.21 leomannen
36.  47.56 MattP98
37.  47.58 jacob.cubing
38.  47.60 abunickabhi
39.  47.84 John_NOTgood
40.  48.25 BMcCl1
41.  48.62 Keroma12
42.  49.32 quing
43.  49.89 Dylan Swarts
44.  50.22 2019ECKE02
45.  50.89 Antto Pitkänen
46.  51.65 nevinscph
47.  52.22 midnightcuberx
48.  52.33 epride17
49.  52.40 Sub1Hour
50.  52.48 PingPongCuber
51.  52.64 bennettstouder
52.  52.76 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
53.  52.90 drpfisherman
54.  54.61 Liam Wadek
55.  55.02 theit07
56.  55.09 AbObla
57.  55.82 porkyp10
58.  55.93 Peter Preston
59.  56.22 wearephamily1719
60.  57.21 pjk
61.  57.34 u Cube
62.  58.05 durjoypaul
63.  58.15 LittleLumos
64.  59.07 breadears
65.  59.18 Ali161102
66.  1:01.12 Scrambled
67.  1:01.26 VIBE_ZT
68.  1:01.73 Bilbo7
69.  1:02.23 TheEpicCuber
70.  1:02.31 MasterIcePanda
71.  1:02.32 nms777
72.  1:03.35 HKspeed.com
73.  1:04.07 DNF_Cuber
74.  1:04.38 geoffdapilipino
75.  1:04.49 Ethanawoll
76.  1:05.65 chancet4488
77.  1:06.18 GC1998
78.  1:07.90 OR cuber
79.  1:07.93 d2polld
80.  1:10.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
81.  1:11.02 Li Xiang
82.  1:16.15 TheCubingAddict980
83.  1:16.85 FTB27
84.  1:19.35 melexi
85.  1:21.87 Jrg
86.  1:24.09 One Wheel
87.  1:27.66 PCCuber
88.  1:28.33 Rubika-37-021204
89.  1:28.48 filmip
90.  1:29.42 Meisme
91.  1:32.96 sporteisvogel
92.  1:40.78 NolanDoes2x2
93.  1:50.93 Jacck
94.  1:53.43 KP-20359
95.  2:04.70 MatsBergsten
96.  2:07.57 Jonascube
97.  2:39.04 ITZME
98.  2:39.39 collash


*5x5x5*(61)
1.  56.61 OriginalUsername
2.  1:00.56 ichcubegerne
3.  1:00.95 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:04.14 FaLoL
5.  1:04.20 Magdamini
6.  1:04.61 RiinaChan
7.  1:05.41 JoXCuber
8.  1:05.63 JChambers13
9.  1:06.44 fun at the joy
10.  1:06.64 Khairur Rachim
11.  1:08.06 the super cuber
12.  1:11.06 mrsniffles01
13.  1:14.64 sigalig
14.  1:14.78 KrokosB
15.  1:16.52 TheDubDubJr
16.  1:19.23 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
17.  1:19.45 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  1:19.58 abunickabhi
19.  1:21.30 MartinN13
20.  1:22.04 nevinscph
21.  1:24.74 MCuber
22.  1:25.34 João Vinicius
23.  1:25.44 jacob.cubing
24.  1:26.42 Sub1Hour
25.  1:27.08 quing
26.  1:27.26 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
27.  1:28.43 PratikKhannaSkewb
28.  1:29.42 BMcCl1
29.  1:30.85 drpfisherman
30.  1:34.83 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
31.  1:37.35 MattP98
32.  1:37.37 Rollercoasterben 
33.  1:37.39 Liam Wadek
34.  1:41.19 epride17
35.  1:43.50 John_NOTgood
36.  1:43.73 Dylan Swarts
37.  1:45.77 melexi
38.  1:48.31 Grzegorz Chudzik
39.  1:52.08 pjk
40.  1:53.42 LittleLumos
41.  1:57.99 MasterIcePanda
42.  1:59.86 AbObla
43.  2:03.68 Ethanawoll
44.  2:04.03 bennettstouder
45.  2:04.69 theit07
46.  2:06.08 TheCubingAddict980
47.  2:07.98 HKspeed.com
48.  2:10.34 One Wheel
49.  2:14.79 breadears
50.  2:17.87 nms777
51.  2:24.13 Jrg
52.  2:29.05 Rubika-37-021204
53.  2:29.51 FTB27
54.  2:32.36 sporteisvogel
55.  2:34.78 OR cuber
56.  2:53.71 Jacck
57.  3:01.03 KP-20359
58.  3:20.40 Winfaza
59.  4:06.69 MatsBergsten
60.  DNF Scrambled
60.  DNF midnightcuberx


*6x6x6*(32)
1.  1:48.70 Dream Cubing
2.  1:57.00 ichcubegerne
3.  2:01.39 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  2:05.70 JChambers13
5.  2:08.63 FaLoL
6.  2:10.60 TheDubDubJr
7.  2:11.68 agradess2
8.  2:11.98 JoXCuber
9.  2:12.28 mrsniffles01
10.  2:21.34 nevinscph
11.  2:23.98 Keroma12
12.  2:26.85 João Vinicius
13.  2:26.89 jacob.cubing
14.  2:29.62 Raymos Castillo
15.  2:33.89 drpfisherman
16.  2:37.01 Liam Wadek
17.  2:44.70 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
18.  2:50.89 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
19.  2:54.76 melexi
20.  3:11.36 abunickabhi
21.  3:23.66 PingPongCuber
22.  3:31.39 turtwig
23.  3:36.34 Ali161102
24.  3:41.85 Ethanawoll
25.  3:46.02 LittleLumos
26.  3:48.61 One Wheel
27.  4:32.56 Jrg
28.  4:51.65 Rubika-37-021204
29.  5:35.09 sporteisvogel
30.  5:58.15 KP-20359
31.  DNF MartinN13
31.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(18)
1.  2:25.43 Dream Cubing
2.  3:01.57 ichcubegerne
3.  3:02.84 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  3:13.65 the super cuber
5.  3:22.07 JoXCuber
6.  3:39.96 jacob.cubing
7.  3:40.60 nevinscph
8.  3:58.27 João Vinicius
9.  4:16.46 melexi
10.  4:36.60 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
11.  4:54.23 Liam Wadek
12.  4:54.87 abunickabhi
13.  5:19.33 LittleLumos
14.  6:30.28 Jrg
15.  6:59.71 Rubika-37-021204
16.  8:07.37 sporteisvogel
17.  DNF quing
17.  DNF Lewis


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(39)
1.  3.69 Khairur Rachim
2.  3.96 Charles Jerome
3.  6.58 u Cube


Spoiler



4.  7.38 JoXCuber
5.  8.12 duskden
6.  8.38 Magdamini
7.  8.52 BradenTheMagician
8.  9.79 ichcubegerne
9.  10.26 the super cuber
10.  10.36 TheDubDubJr
11.  10.94 abunickabhi
12.  12.72 Trig0n
13.  12.81 PratikKhannaSkewb
14.  12.87 midnightcuberx
15.  13.05 sigalig
16.  13.28 agradess2
17.  13.47 Dream Cubing
18.  14.30 LukasDikic
19.  14.68 fun at the joy
20.  16.78 2019ECKE02
21.  17.75 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
22.  18.50 sean_cut4
23.  18.52 MattP98
24.  20.61 LittleLumos
25.  22.44 nevinscph
26.  27.22 Li Xiang
27.  28.55 Logan2017DAYR01
28.  28.86 PCCuber
29.  34.75 quing
30.  37.49 filmip
31.  40.22 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
32.  43.61 drpfisherman
33.  47.75 MatsBergsten
34.  48.43 Jacck
35.  49.43 Der Der
36.  51.87 FTB27
37.  1:17.18 Ethanawoll
38.  1:19.89 thomas.sch
39.  2:14.47 nms777


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(33)
1.  18.35 sigalig
2.  22.78 鄧南英
3.  29.93 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  33.74 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  35.30 Bilbo7
6.  39.11 Micah Morrison
7.  40.20 seungju choi
8.  43.07 JChambers13
9.  44.91 abunickabhi
9.  44.91 Keroma12
11.  44.97 2019ECKE02
12.  45.66 MattP98
13.  52.52 Khairur Rachim
14.  54.59 fun at the joy
15.  54.71 Ali161102
16.  1:07.21 nevinscph
17.  1:12.75 MatsBergsten
18.  1:19.28 Lazy Einstein
19.  1:26.36 willian_pessoa
20.  1:30.08 revaldoah
21.  1:37.73 LittleLumos
22.  1:57.76 filmip
23.  2:11.57 Magdamini
24.  2:43.72 Der Der
25.  2:50.50 nms777
26.  2:51.17 Jacck
27.  3:10.63 quing
28.  3:29.91 agradess2
29.  3:46.40 PCCuber
30.  3:48.06 midnightcuberx
31.  3:50.59 Ethanawoll
32.  DNF Dream Cubing
32.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  1:41.22 sigalig
2.  2:24.62 Bilbo7
3.  2:25.46 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  2:30.99 the super cuber
5.  2:38.98 abunickabhi
6.  3:20.43 Keroma12
7.  4:15.14 nevinscph
8.  5:11.83 2019ECKE02
9.  5:33.32 LittleLumos
10.  6:54.40 MatsBergsten
11.  7:16.37 MattP98
12.  7:47.51 Jacck
13.  DNF Ali161102


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  4:49.43 the super cuber
2.  5:05.55 Bilbo7
3.  10:36.52 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  12:02.99 2019ECKE02
5.  18:47.31 MatsBergsten
6.  DNF abunickabhi
6.  DNF LittleLumos
6.  DNF Ali161102


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(7)
1.  32:02.37 the super cuber
2.  35:57.33 LittleLumos
3.  DNF nevinscph
3.  DNF abunickabhi
3.  DNF Jacck
3.  DNF MatsBergsten
3.  DNF MattP98

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  63:30.60 the super cuber
2.  DNF abunickabhi
2.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(14)
1.  19/25 50:54 Dylan Swarts
2.  11/11 16:42 Keroma12
3.  12/17 60:00 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  6/7 34:13 Jacck
5.  8/12 13:08 the super cuber
6.  6/8 19:27 abunickabhi
7.  6/8 25:41 willian_pessoa
8.  2/2 1:20 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  2/2 2:52 MattP98
10.  2/2 5:01 revaldoah
11.  2/3 11:43 MatsBergsten
12.  2/4 8:54 nevinscph
13.  2/4 29:37 midnightcuberx
14.  2/5 38:21 Der Der


*3x3x3 one-handed*(91)
1.  11.57 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.28 OriginalUsername
3.  12.54 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  13.26 PratikKhannaSkewb
5.  13.68 Dream Cubing
6.  14.44 2017LAMB06
7.  14.48 the super cuber
8.  14.52 BradyCubes08
9.  14.91 RiinaChan
10.  15.11 mihnea3000
11.  15.17 Magdamini
12.  15.34 GenTheThief
13.  16.80 midnightcuberx
14.  16.86 sean_cut4
15.  17.03 Oxzowachi
16.  17.18 ichcubegerne
17.  17.38 turtwig
18.  17.76 DGCubes
19.  17.89 JChambers13
20.  18.29 leomannen
21.  18.36 LukasDikic
22.  18.46 JoXCuber
23.  18.50 Harsha Paladugu
24.  18.62 BradenTheMagician
25.  18.79 KrokosB
26.  18.80 FaLoL
27.  19.23 abunickabhi
28.  19.57 cuberkid10
29.  20.17 Boris McCoy
30.  20.37 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  20.39 MCuber
32.  20.70 Parke187
33.  21.03 abhijat
34.  21.54 duskden
35.  22.08 quing
36.  22.40 ican97
37.  22.45 revaldoah
38.  22.55 fun at the joy
39.  22.89 edd_dib
40.  23.10 Cale S
41.  23.39 Valken
42.  23.54 TheDubDubJr
43.  23.85 2019ECKE02
44.  23.86 Liam Wadek
45.  24.24 MasterIcePanda
46.  24.49 drpfisherman
47.  24.60 AbObla
47.  24.60 agradess2
49.  25.67 MattP98
50.  26.34 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
51.  26.53 PCCuber
52.  26.89 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
53.  27.65 Sub1Hour
54.  28.20 nms777
55.  28.43 epride17
56.  29.07 John_NOTgood
57.  29.27 TheCubingAddict980
58.  29.43 鄧南英
59.  29.56 nevinscph
60.  29.57 trangium
61.  29.82 SirVivor
62.  30.26 BMcCl1
63.  30.68 Peter Preston
64.  30.73 RyanSoh
65.  31.34 OR cuber
66.  32.77 freshcuber.de
67.  33.02 d2polld
68.  33.88 Bilbo7
69.  34.81 LittleLumos
70.  35.93 filmip
71.  36.09 Ethanawoll
72.  36.31 xtreme cuber2007
73.  36.53 Ali161102
74.  37.25 HKspeed.com
75.  38.28 porkyp10
76.  39.94 theit07
77.  41.15 Li Xiang
78.  41.56 seungju choi
79.  43.12 Meisme
80.  47.58 ITZME
81.  50.80 Jonascube
82.  52.07 sporteisvogel
83.  52.37 TheEpicCuber
84.  54.03 chancet4488
85.  55.20 eHop
86.  59.90 Jacck
87.  1:00.89 feli.cubes
88.  1:02.55 collash
89.  1:04.28 Rubika-37-021204
90.  2:00.20 MatsBergsten
91.  2:04.42 Ace19212


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  31.09 OriginalUsername
2.  1:06.04 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
3.  1:39.23 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  2:13.52 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  6:15.78 feli.cubes


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(8)
1.  44.64 abhijat
2.  45.89 abunickabhi
3.  1:05.01 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:16.16 theit07
5.  1:33.01 Jacck
6.  1:58.56 nms777
7.  DNF MatsBergsten
7.  DNF duskden


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  22.33 (25, 20, 22) Kchiuk
2.  22.67 (22, 24, 22) Jack314
3.  23.33 (23, 24, 23) Cale S


Spoiler



4.  35.00 (36, 34, 35) RyanSoh
5.  54.33 (61, 46, 56) abunickabhi
6.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) midnightcuberx
6.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) quing
6.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(48)
1.  44.70 Khairur Rachim
2.  45.96 Dream Cubing
3.  48.57 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  50.81 RiinaChan
5.  51.32 ichcubegerne
6.  52.87 JChambers13
7.  54.81 MCuber
8.  54.89 PratikKhannaSkewb
9.  55.07 agradess2
10.  55.13 DGCubes
11.  56.04 the super cuber
12.  56.08 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
13.  56.13 BradenTheMagician
14.  1:00.02 JoXCuber
15.  1:02.23 abhijat
16.  1:02.47 abunickabhi
17.  1:09.16 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
18.  1:09.84 Antto Pitkänen
19.  1:10.93 BMcCl1
20.  1:12.19 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
21.  1:12.78 quing
22.  1:18.60 nevinscph
23.  1:19.91 theit07
24.  1:20.41 breadears
25.  1:21.36 epride17
26.  1:22.30 drpfisherman
27.  1:24.08 50ph14
28.  1:25.27 SpiFunTastic
29.  1:26.43 Ali161102
30.  1:27.84 TheEpicCuber
31.  1:31.93 HKspeed.com
32.  1:32.79 OR cuber
33.  1:35.24 nms777
34.  1:35.76 porkyp10
35.  1:36.24 TheCubingAddict980
36.  1:41.25 Ethanawoll
37.  1:42.79 melexi
38.  1:44.99 LittleLumos
39.  1:46.48 FTB27
40.  1:53.11 Jrg
41.  1:56.24 chancet4488
42.  1:56.30 NolanDoes2x2
43.  2:08.18 PCCuber
44.  2:22.95 sporteisvogel
45.  2:27.36 Rubika-37-021204
46.  3:04.90 MatsBergsten
47.  3:09.22 Jonascube
48.  3:38.29 ITZME


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(26)
1.  1:48.67 Dream Cubing
2.  1:53.24 Khairur Rachim
3.  1:56.18 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:58.14 the super cuber
5.  1:59.54 RiinaChan
6.  2:01.74 ichcubegerne
7.  2:19.66 BradenTheMagician
8.  2:21.22 PratikKhannaSkewb
9.  2:25.13 BMcCl1
10.  2:25.95 nevinscph
11.  2:33.91 abunickabhi
12.  2:38.63 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
13.  2:45.34 nico_german_cuber
14.  2:56.53 drpfisherman
15.  2:56.95 quing
16.  3:22.40 LittleLumos
17.  3:59.64 nms777
18.  4:00.81 melexi
19.  4:02.60 OR cuber
20.  4:17.44 FTB27
21.  4:19.67 breadears
22.  4:22.76 Ethanawoll
23.  4:33.62 Jrg
24.  5:27.05 Rubika-37-021204
25.  5:55.85 sporteisvogel
26.  6:32.01 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)
1.  3:48.54 ichcubegerne
2.  3:54.53 Dream Cubing
3.  3:57.07 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  4:16.73 fun at the joy
5.  4:48.97 nevinscph
6.  5:11.26 Raymos Castillo
7.  5:11.58 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  5:15.12 quing
9.  5:26.07 abunickabhi
10.  6:33.60 PingPongCuber
11.  6:33.73 melexi
12.  9:26.76 nms777
13.  9:38.75 Jrg
14.  9:53.58 Rubika-37-021204
15.  10:12.10 sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(7)
1.  5:51.87 Dream Cubing
2.  6:46.04 ichcubegerne
3.  8:38.39 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  11:22.64 melexi
5.  16:19.47 Jrg
6.  18:09.89 Rubika-37-021204
7.  18:20.22 sporteisvogel


*Clock*(49)
1.  4.06 JChambers13
2.  4.95 Yunhooooo
3.  5.54 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.83 jaysammey777
5.  5.89 Liam Wadek
6.  6.75 50ph14
7.  6.83 MattP98
8.  6.89 Oli_H
9.  7.33 YouCubing
10.  7.42 vishwasankarcubing
11.  7.82 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
12.  7.88 Awder
12.  7.88 drpfisherman
14.  8.11 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  8.16 Micah Morrison
16.  8.23 Magdamini
17.  8.34 Boris McCoy
18.  8.91 Parke187
19.  8.97 BradenTheMagician
20.  9.06 OriginalUsername
21.  9.24 fun at the joy
22.  9.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  10.23 JoXCuber
24.  10.25 the super cuber
25.  10.40 2019ECKE02
26.  10.43 Li Xiang
26.  10.43 RiinaChan
28.  10.48 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  11.12 DGCubes
30.  12.08 Antto Pitkänen
31.  12.68 Peter Preston
32.  12.79 quing
33.  13.22 jacob.cubing
34.  13.26 wearephamily1719
35.  13.40 sigalig
36.  13.57 feli.cubes
37.  13.96 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
38.  14.50 u Cube
39.  14.83 PratikKhannaSkewb
40.  14.87 Mike Hughey
41.  15.17 John_NOTgood
42.  16.44 GT8590
43.  16.87 Ethanawoll
44.  18.14 nevinscph
45.  18.84 ichcubegerne
46.  18.89 Jacck
47.  22.55 abunickabhi
48.  23.22 sporteisvogel
49.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(44)
1.  35.40 Heewon Seo
2.  37.07 SeanMoran03
3.  44.14 Magdamini


Spoiler



4.  46.24 Khairur Rachim
5.  48.51 KrokosB
6.  52.39 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
7.  54.43 OriginalUsername
8.  54.85 RiinaChan
9.  55.82 BrianJ
10.  56.35 abhijat
10.  56.35 MCuber
12.  56.62 GenTheThief
13.  1:02.91 Dream Cubing
14.  1:05.33 YouCubing
15.  1:08.23 Raymos Castillo
16.  1:09.51 Liam Wadek
17.  1:09.71 the super cuber
18.  1:09.99 ichcubegerne
19.  1:15.34 50ph14
20.  1:17.20 Boris McCoy
21.  1:18.03 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
22.  1:18.04 drpfisherman
23.  1:22.92 fun at the joy
24.  1:24.10 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  1:26.98 leomannen
26.  1:27.44 MattP98
27.  1:28.53 epride17
28.  1:32.10 midnightcuberx
29.  1:32.91 jacob.cubing
30.  1:33.96 PingPongCuber
31.  1:34.02 abunickabhi
32.  1:36.95 Harvie Partridge
33.  1:40.91 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  1:41.22 John_NOTgood
35.  1:42.13 nevinscph
36.  1:54.84 Ethanawoll
37.  2:11.66 d2polld
38.  2:27.98 One Wheel
39.  3:19.59 sporteisvogel
40.  3:30.78 melexi
41.  4:05.74 Rubika-37-021204
42.  DNF Bilbo7
42.  DNF PCCuber
42.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*Pyraminx*(69)
1.  2.08 Harsha Paladugu
2.  2.56 SpiFunTastic
3.  2.58 Magdamini


Spoiler



4.  2.59 50ph14
5.  2.64 Awder
6.  2.77 DGCubes
7.  3.33 Grzegorz Chudzik
8.  3.45 Charles Jerome
9.  3.51 JoXCuber
10.  3.63 BradenTheMagician
11.  3.93 Logan2017DAYR01
12.  3.97 OriginalUsername
13.  4.15 Boris McCoy
14.  4.21 Trig0n
15.  4.37 RiinaChan
16.  4.49 PratikKhannaSkewb
17.  4.87 Cale S
18.  4.92 JChambers13
19.  4.94 the super cuber
20.  5.00 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
21.  5.02 mihnea3000
21.  5.02 YouCubing
23.  5.19 Liam Wadek
24.  5.20 Oxzowachi
25.  5.22 VIBE_ZT
26.  5.37 wearephamily1719
27.  5.59 Parke187
28.  5.67 jacob.cubing
29.  5.74 Zeke Mackay
30.  5.81 fun at the joy
31.  5.92 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
32.  5.94 KrokosB
33.  5.98 MCuber
34.  6.09 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
35.  6.20 Antto Pitkänen
36.  6.26 ichcubegerne
37.  6.28 midnightcuberx
38.  6.29 agradess2
39.  6.37 Mody
40.  6.50 Li Xiang
41.  6.67 sigalig
41.  6.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  6.68 MattP98
44.  6.91 CaptainCuber
45.  6.94 NolanDoes2x2
46.  7.63 quing
47.  8.11 Mike Hughey
48.  8.20 abunickabhi
49.  8.34 porkyp10
50.  8.88 abhijat
51.  9.45 drpfisherman
52.  9.65 theit07
53.  10.62 virginia
54.  10.68 FTB27
55.  10.90 eHop
56.  11.16 TheCubingAddict980
57.  12.48 OR cuber
58.  12.51 MasterIcePanda
59.  13.16 sporteisvogel
60.  13.71 Ethanawoll
61.  13.77 Jacck
62.  13.97 Rubika-37-021204
63.  15.32 melexi
64.  16.13 nevinscph
65.  16.18 Jonascube
66.  16.61 SentsuiJack2403
67.  20.10 Lol_cat
68.  DNF dude23
68.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(63)
1.  5.77 Christopher Fandrich
2.  7.78 mrsniffles01
3.  8.02 Oxzowachi


Spoiler



4.  8.57 Charles Jerome
5.  9.10 BradyCubes08
6.  9.44 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  9.51 2019ECKE02
8.  9.56 Micah Morrison
9.  10.21 BrianJ
10.  11.74 Cale S
11.  12.16 Magdamini
12.  13.12 YouCubing
13.  13.19 Sub1Hour
14.  13.21 RiinaChan
15.  13.26 BradenTheMagician
16.  14.02 Boris McCoy
17.  14.60 fun at the joy
18.  14.98 Awder
19.  15.15 Rollercoasterben 
20.  15.21 OriginalUsername
21.  15.67 Antto Pitkänen
22.  15.80 JChambers13
23.  15.86 the super cuber
24.  16.38 50ph14
25.  16.73 MCuber
26.  16.83 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  16.91 sigalig
28.  17.08 Peter Preston
29.  17.19 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
30.  17.25 MattP98
31.  17.36 u Cube
32.  17.84 JoXCuber
33.  18.16 ichcubegerne
34.  18.32 abhijat
35.  20.92 VIBE_ZT
35.  20.92 wearephamily1719
37.  21.11 DGCubes
38.  23.60 TheDubDubJr
39.  24.33 quing
40.  24.62 agradess2
41.  26.29 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
42.  27.41 PingPongCuber
43.  28.38 KrokosB
44.  28.66 Liam Wadek
45.  29.03 Raymos Castillo
46.  29.20 Kacper Jędrzejuk
47.  29.41 Dream Cubing
48.  29.91 feli.cubes
49.  34.04 AbObla
50.  41.26 John_NOTgood
51.  46.23 Li Xiang
52.  49.14 OR cuber
53.  51.51 Mike Hughey
54.  52.83 sporteisvogel
55.  58.73 nevinscph
56.  1:00.72 Ethanawoll
57.  1:03.56 CaptainCuber
58.  1:08.55 Jacck
59.  1:15.61 Ali161102
60.  3:54.72 MatsBergsten
61.  DNF midnightcuberx
61.  DNF abunickabhi
61.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Skewb*(73)
1.  1.70 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.20 BradyCubes08
3.  2.32 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  2.42 Charles Jerome
5.  2.46 Urho Kinnunen
6.  2.82 BrianJ
7.  2.91 Rubadcar
8.  2.99 OriginalUsername
9.  3.71 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  3.83 Cale S
11.  3.87 Oxzowachi
12.  3.88 RiinaChan
13.  3.99 MattP98
14.  4.05 Magdamini
15.  4.27 DGCubes
16.  4.42 Ty Y.
16.  4.42 Boris McCoy
18.  4.45 u Cube
19.  4.50 SirVivor
20.  4.55 VIBE_ZT
21.  4.81 50ph14
22.  4.98 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
23.  5.07 sean_cut4
24.  5.32 Liam Wadek
25.  5.35 BradenTheMagician
26.  5.50 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
27.  5.67 the super cuber
28.  5.75 Dream Cubing
29.  5.77 JChambers13
30.  5.79 Antto Pitkänen
31.  5.88 ichcubegerne
32.  5.97 Kacper Jędrzejuk
33.  6.00 d2polld
34.  6.14 JoXCuber
35.  6.15 YouCubing
36.  6.20 Logan2017DAYR01
37.  6.29 KrokosB
38.  6.34 2019ECKE02
39.  6.59 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
40.  6.71 epride17
41.  6.78 Parke187
42.  6.88 fun at the joy
43.  7.01 feli.cubes
44.  7.28 jacob.cubing
45.  7.41 Sub1Hour
46.  7.49 Li Xiang
47.  7.76 Oli_H
48.  8.04 midnightcuberx
49.  8.16 Ethanawoll
50.  8.33 theit07
51.  8.45 MCuber
52.  8.47 mihnea3000
53.  8.92 Peter Preston
54.  9.15 NolanDoes2x2
55.  9.16 drpfisherman
56.  9.69 sigalig
57.  10.21 Mody
58.  10.22 abhijat
59.  10.26 abunickabhi
60.  11.01 agradess2
60.  11.01 quing
62.  11.02 OR cuber
63.  11.08 Nuuk cuber
64.  12.75 nevinscph
65.  13.84 LukasDikic
66.  14.03 PCCuber
67.  16.08 melexi
68.  16.11 Rubika-37-021204
69.  19.83 Jacck
70.  20.44 Jonascube
71.  24.50 SentsuiJack2403
72.  26.22 sporteisvogel
73.  30.04 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(16)
1.  25.61 DGCubes
2.  26.30 ichcubegerne
3.  27.05 GenTheThief


Spoiler



4.  28.30 YouCubing
5.  28.66 BradenTheMagician
6.  29.79 Logan2017DAYR01
7.  30.78 abhijat
8.  31.73 drpfisherman
9.  32.73 agradess2
10.  36.12 JChambers13
11.  38.89 abunickabhi
12.  43.72 quing
13.  44.77 jacob.cubing
14.  45.04 the super cuber
15.  1:20.03 PCCuber
16.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(8)
1.  3:53.79 RiinaChan
2.  4:28.16 fun at the joy
3.  5:11.60 quing


Spoiler



4.  5:38.67 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  6:01.12 PingPongCuber
6.  8:43.84 Ethanawoll
7.  11:37.08 sporteisvogel
8.  DNF ichcubegerne


*Redi Cube*(12)
1.  8.95 DGCubes
2.  9.53 BMcCl1
3.  14.28 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  14.49 JoXCuber
5.  15.93 jacob.cubing
6.  17.34 YouCubing
7.  18.37 JChambers13
8.  20.43 Logan2017DAYR01
9.  26.33 abunickabhi
10.  26.79 OR cuber
11.  36.81 Rubika-37-021204
12.  37.32 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(8)
1.  19.09 Harsha Paladugu
2.  29.16 DGCubes
3.  31.01 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  31.61 YouCubing
5.  42.50 abunickabhi
6.  48.60 jacob.cubing
7.  1:08.97 Jacck
8.  1:26.18 quing


*15 Puzzle*(10)
1.  10.43 YouCubing
2.  15.42 RiinaChan
3.  18.26 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  21.02 ichcubegerne
5.  27.93 jacob.cubing
6.  29.92 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
7.  30.86 abunickabhi
8.  31.51 MatsBergsten
9.  36.48 the super cuber
10.  3:37.53 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  59.04 abunickabhi
2.  DNF duskden
2.  DNF quing

*Mirror Blocks*(10)
1.  18.21 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.09 Valken
3.  24.81 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  37.80 YouCubing
5.  55.18 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
6.  57.43 nms777
7.  1:05.60 the super cuber
8.  1:10.90 abunickabhi
9.  1:35.54 JChambers13
10.  1:53.48 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  2:45.84 YouCubing
2.  4:45.54 thomas.sch
3.  DNF abunickabhi

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(10)
1.  23.82 cuberkid10
2.  24.08 TipsterTrickster 
3.  27.15 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  32.61 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  43.25 Kit Clement
6.  43.68 Peter Preston
7.  1:07.83 YouCubing
8.  1:34.83 VIBE_ZT
9.  4:00.60 thomas.sch
10.  DNF freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(203)
1.  1059 the super cuber
2.  878 ichcubegerne
3.  869 Magdamini


Spoiler



4.  865 RiinaChan
5.  856 Dream Cubing
6.  853 JChambers13
7.  829 OriginalUsername
8.  786 fun at the joy
9.  770 JoXCuber
10.  752 Khairur Rachim
11.  747 abunickabhi
12.  735 PratikKhannaSkewb
13.  728 BradenTheMagician
14.  716 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
15.  707 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
16.  681 DGCubes
17.  632 Liam Wadek
18.  614 MattP98
19.  603 MCuber
20.  600 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  574 BrianJ
22.  572 agradess2
23.  571 Cale S
24.  562 KrokosB
25.  561 quing
26.  549 Charles Jerome
27.  547 TheDubDubJr
28.  543 Boris McCoy
29.  540 abhijat
30.  530 2019ECKE02
31.  525 nevinscph
31.  525 sigalig
33.  510 Micah Morrison
34.  507 FaLoL
35.  504 BradyCubes08
36.  491 Brendyn Dunagan
37.  485 jacob.cubing
38.  468 drpfisherman
39.  465 Christopher Fandrich
40.  464 Oxzowachi
41.  461 midnightcuberx
42.  460 u Cube
43.  454 cuberkid10
44.  450 Antto Pitkänen
45.  446 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
46.  438 mihnea3000
47.  421 50ph14
47.  421 LukasDikic
49.  413 sean_cut4
49.  413 BMcCl1
51.  400 John_NOTgood
52.  399 Sub1Hour
53.  377 Legomanz
54.  368 Parke187
55.  364 Harsha Paladugu
56.  350 Rubadcar
57.  346 epride17
58.  342 wearephamily1719
59.  337 Ty Y.
60.  336 theit07
61.  334 AbObla
62.  328 Peter Preston
63.  324 duskden
64.  321 VIBE_ZT
65.  316 LittleLumos
66.  315 MartinN13
67.  313 jaysammey777
68.  309 Kacper Jędrzejuk
69.  307 Zeke Mackay
70.  306 SpiFunTastic
71.  302 leomannen
72.  299 bennettstouder
73.  298 YouCubing
74.  286 Dylan Swarts
75.  279 tJardigradHe
75.  279 Li Xiang
77.  275 MasterIcePanda
78.  274 Ali161102
79.  272 TheCubingAddict980
80.  269 Ethanawoll
81.  266 nms777
82.  264 turtwig
83.  260 2017LAMB06
84.  259 GenTheThief
85.  253 João Vinicius
86.  249 Bilbo7
87.  244 OR cuber
88.  242 Imran Rahman
89.  239 durjoypaul
90.  236 d2polld
91.  234 Oli_H
92.  228 PingPongCuber
93.  222 nico_german_cuber
93.  222 porkyp10
95.  220 PCCuber
96.  209 trangium
97.  205 pjk
97.  205 breadears
99.  204 Keenan Johnson
100.  201 20luky3
101.  199 HKspeed.com
101.  199 Heewon Seo
103.  197 Valken
103.  197 vishwasankarcubing
105.  195 Jacck
106.  192 melexi
107.  189 Rollercoasterben 
108.  188 Trig0n
108.  188 Fred Lang
110.  185 Mody
111.  184 MatsBergsten
112.  183 revaldoah
112.  183 NolanDoes2x2
114.  182 Nuuk cuber
115.  181 Cpimtong
116.  178 Keroma12
116.  178 鄧南英
118.  171 AidanNoogie
118.  171 Raymos Castillo
120.  167 sporteisvogel
121.  162 SirVivor
122.  160 Rubika-37-021204
123.  159 TheEpicCuber
124.  158 MatthewEllis
125.  157 Awder
126.  151 mrsniffles01
127.  149 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
128.  148 filmip
128.  148 FishyIshy
130.  146 scrubizilla
131.  142 Scrambled
131.  142 Jrg
133.  141 ican97
134.  139 feli.cubes
135.  131 Der Der
136.  130 FTB27
137.  125 chancet4488
138.  124 RyanSoh
139.  123 geoffdapilipino
140.  120 ITZME
141.  118 Harvie Partridge
142.  106 CaptainCuber
143.  103 lumes2121
143.  103 Lazy Einstein
145.  102 xtreme cuber2007
146.  100 Meisme
147.  94 seungju choi
147.  94 Grzegorz Chudzik
149.  91 Jonathan Cuber
150.  88 DNF_Cuber
150.  88 One Wheel
150.  88 Jonascube
153.  85 Mike Hughey
153.  85 ArthropodJim
155.  84 SpeedyOctahedron
156.  75 eHop
157.  72 rubik2005
158.  71 Urho Kinnunen
159.  69 Natemophi
159.  69 virginia
161.  68 Winfaza
162.  65 GC1998
162.  65 thatkid
164.  64 Lvl9001Wizard
164.  64 SentsuiJack2403
166.  62 collash
167.  61 Teehee21
168.  57 rj
168.  57 edd_dib
170.  53 ImmolatedMarmoset
170.  53 yeimar leonel
172.  52 freshcuber.de
173.  51 MarkA64
173.  51 KP-20359
175.  50 Ace19212
175.  50 Yunhooooo
175.  50 willian_pessoa
178.  49 Petri Krzywacki
179.  47 SeanMoran03
180.  42 dnguyen2204
181.  34 patricKING
182.  29 AniObla
183.  28 thomas.sch
184.  25 BerSerKer
185.  24 A Perm
186.  22 GT8590
186.  22 Taleag
188.  18 zakikaz
188.  18 Kchiuk
190.  17 Jack314
191.  14 Lol_cat
191.  14 Hooflepoof01
193.  13 A Banana Plays
193.  13 dude23
193.  13 TipsterTrickster 
196.  11 OriEy
197.  10 Antonndrw
197.  10 Kit Clement
199.  8 Lewis
199.  8 Bryan4305
201.  7 Samajor
202.  5 emagamer12322
203.  4 #AyaWaya_123


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2021)

203 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 72!

That means our winner this week is *bennettstouder!* Congratulations!!


----------

